# How does my form look?



## Kurt (Dec 26, 2014)

So I recently got a GoPro and I wanted to try it out while playing basketball. I thought this would also be a good way to get feedback too on my shot. I never really played basketball that much growing up, so my technique used to be awful, but now I think it's getting better. And I slowed it down at myy release.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@UD40


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

@RollWithEm


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Uh... I don't think I've ever analyzed someone's form without being able to actually see their form. It kind of looks like you release the ball right in front of your face. Is that video in slow motion? What am I seeing?


----------



## Kurt (Dec 26, 2014)

RollWithEm said:


> Uh... I don't think I've ever analyzed someone's form without being able to actually see their form. It kind of looks like you release the ball right in front of your face. Is that video in slow motion? What am I seeing?


Yeah, sorry about that. If I make another thread like this I'll film it on a normal camera on a tripod or something. I should have specified, but I meant how did my release look cause I didn't play that much basketball growing up but I've started to pick it up more, and I've had to try hard to get a one-handed release down cause I was so used to doing a Shawn Marion-esque shot. Like I said, this is with a GoPro and I was testing out wearing it on my head, so it was near my upper forehead. And yeah, I slowed it down when I shot it cause I wanted to be able to see the motion better. I really wanted to try a sort of POV though.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hold your follow through a little longer; after the release it looks like your pointer finger is point towards the rim a bit, imagine as if you're trying to place your hand in the basket. That will will create more of a backspin on the shot.

Also, while it's hard to see in the video, with the people I coach I like to use the phrase "Elbow over eyebrow." After you shoot, you'll ideally want your elbow to be above the eyebrow, which create an arc under the ball which makes it harder to block and also avoids it careening off of the rim.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

_Nothin' but net suckas!_

You don't need these guys advice.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

It was probably 9 or 10 takes before he hit that shot.....KOBE


----------

